# SLP LM1s W\ resonator mids



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

i have LT headers and resonators in the mid pipes with a SS magnaflow CB, and would like a louder system. yes i have considered cut outs. thats more $ than just welding in the mufflers which i can do at work.

i know the LM1s are raspy, but since i have the resonators wont that help keep it smoother sounding?

would the LM1s be ok in the stock location on a 06 also?? 

anyone want to trade my SS CB with less than 5k for LM1 CB??? worth a try i guess


----------

